# Request for a Tutorial



## insaneYLN (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Friends, I have a friend who intends on having a clean install of Windows 7 on his laptop. After a fresh, clean install of the OS and subsequent drivers, he uses basic applications such as Mozilla Firefox 4.0, VLC Media Player 1.1.2, Adobe Reader 9, Avast Free Antivirus, Nokia PC Suite, Skype, Yahoo Messenger etc.


I would like to know if it is possible to create a set of Recovery Disks of Windows 7 containing the relevant drivers and the aforementioned software applications? 
If so, then may I humbly request a *tutorial* for this very purpose? 

It will save him the time to install the OS, the drivers and the applications of his choice separately. 

Such a tutorial will undoubtedly be useful for me as well. I face a similar predicament as my friend. 

Thank you for your patience. Awaiting your apt responses.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Feb 26, 2012)

How to Create a System Image in Windows 7

The new backup utilities in Windows 7 are actually pretty impressive and creating an image will be possible in all versions. Today we take a look at creating a backup image of your machine without the need for a third party utility like Ghost or True Image.

You just just finished installing a fresh copy of Windows 7 on your computer and have it set up to your liking. One of the first things you should do now is create an image of the disc so in the event of a crash you will be able to restore it to its current state. An image is an exact copy of everything on the drive and will restore it back to its current state. It’s probably best to create an image when everything is clean and organized on your system. This will make the image file smaller and allows you to restore the system with a smooth running set up.

Creating an Image in Windows 7

Click on Start go to Getting Started and then select Back up your files.

*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/1img.png
Next click on the Create a system image hyperlink

*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/2img.png

Decide where you want to save the image. You can choose an external drive, burn to multiple DVD’s, or store it on a network location.

*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/3img.png

You can include other drives if you want as well but remember that will add to the size of the final image.

*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/4img.png


At the confirmation screen notice the amount of space the image may take. If something doesn’t look right you can still go back from this point and make adjustments.


*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/5img.png


A progress meter is displayed while the images is created and backed up. In this example a disk of about 15GB in size took under 20 minutes backed up to an external drive. Times will vary depending on your system and where you’re backing it up to.


*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/6img.png

After the process is complete you get the option to create a system repair disc which you should do and make sure to save it in a secure location.

*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/7img.png

*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/8img.png

When it comes time to restore the image, you will be able to use the System Recovery Options to get the system back.

*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/27.png

Conclusion

This is a extremely handy feature and it actually works well. It is also nice that the feature will be available in each edition of Windows 7 instead of just the higher end versions. This will save you some money in not having to spend money on a third party utility. You should create an image when everything is fresh on your system so the image is not too large and the essentials of you machine can quickly be restored. For instance I created an image after a fresh install and putting Office 2007 and a few of my most commonly used programs. The entire image came in around 10 GB which is easily stored on an external drive or a few DVD’s.


courtesy: howtogeek.com


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Feb 26, 2012)

I insist you to use Vlite. Basically this software was developed for Vista. But like most of the software, vLite for Vista works fine on Windows 7 as well. It will allow you to create unattended Windows 7 1nstallat1on disc...It will actually create another bootable windows 7  disc and will install software(including drivers) which you had integrated in it during configuration automatically


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 27, 2012)

google for "slipstreaming"
its the term for doing all that you want.

^^ also, dont "insist", just suggest


----------



## hdsk.23 (Feb 27, 2012)

did i read the requirement wrong 
he said wants to make recovery disks and all…. where this slipstreaming/unattended installation comes in it ???
i think, it is useful for new installation………...


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2012)

insaneYLN said:


> Hello Friends, I have a friend who intends on having a clean install of Windows 7 on his laptop. After a fresh, clean install of the OS and subsequent drivers, he uses basic applications such as Mozilla Firefox 4.0, VLC Media Player 1.1.2, Adobe Reader 9, Avast Free Antivirus, Nokia PC Suite, Skype, Yahoo Messenger etc.
> 
> 
> I would like to know if it is possible to create a set of Recovery Disks of Windows 7 containing the relevant drivers and the aforementioned software applications?
> ...



Like a Sir...
*i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/006/550/feel-like-a-sir-template.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 27, 2012)

insaneYLN said:


> It will save him the time to install the OS, the drivers and the applications of his choice separately.



recovery disks are useful only on an installed os.

what i gather is that OP wants to install windows and see all his frequently used softwares/drivers already installed, so that he can start using it without wasting time.

recovery disks are only useful when you have lost/corrupted data, it wont work (iirc) on  fresh copy of windows.

but if you want a new hdd to be the exact same copy of the old hdd you were using, use disk imaging tools, like norton ghost.
they convert the hdd into a large .iso/whatever image file.

*secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Disk_image#Virtualization
read the 2nd point, disk cloning.

*secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Disk_cloning


----------



## hdsk.23 (Feb 27, 2012)

@doomdriver
why to choose ghost as microsoft has given the same feature in-build……


----------



## insaneYLN (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for your responses my Friends.

Thank you *hdsk.23* for the step by step guide. 

*doomgiver*, I must admit I am confused upon reading your post. 
I am not subverting your response. My apologies if you have felt so.

What I personally intend on doing after backing up my current data, formatting and re-partitioning my hard disk is -
1] Install Windows 7 (x64 in my case, since I have 4GB RAM).
2] Install the relevant drivers.
3] Install the basic applications such as VLC Media Player, Mozilla Firefox etc. etc.

After completing the above 3 steps, I would like to make a "recovery disk(s)" containing the contents of all the 3 steps (the OS + drivers + basic applications of my choice), so that I can do not have to install them separately.
Is this possible and achievable? 

Thank you for having patience with my naivety.


----------



## techbulb (Feb 29, 2012)

Use ninite.com to install all the basic apps all at once, installing windows and drivers is easy
See this video on how to use the site *www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhSvR4IrR44&feature=youtube_gdata_player
And its always good to install new version drivers


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2012)

hdsk.23 said:


> @doomdriver
> why to choose ghost as microsoft has given the same feature in-build……


do you trust M$ to make quality software, and not  mess up somewhere? i dont.
but its the only os that runs games i want to, so im forced to use it



insaneYLN said:


> Thank you for your responses my Friends.
> 
> Thank you *hdsk.23* for the step by step guide.
> 
> ...



yeah, thats what slipstreaming is.
you just pack in the utilities you want along with the windows installer, so taht when windows installs, it installs your stuff too.

some guides :

How to Speed Up Windows 7 Installs With Slipstreaming and USB | PCWorld Business Center
Slipstream Windows 7 SP1 Disc: The Complete Guide
How to build a slipstream Windows 7 install disc | News | TechRadar

if you want to, i can write a more conscise tutorial, but it'll take a few days


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 2, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> if you want to, i can write a more conscise tutorial, but it'll take a few days



Indeed *doomgiver*, that will certainly be beneficial. Do it as per your convenience. 

Thank you for the links.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2012)

insaneYLN said:


> Thank you for your responses my Friends.
> 
> Thank you *hdsk.23* for the step by step guide.
> 
> ...



use these 

Paragon Drive Copy - Professional Hard Disk Copy, Disk Cloning and System Migration - deploy new hard drive easily!

Complete hard disk recovery solution, backup, drive copy, clone and image computer software

System Backup Restore - PC Backup Software | Norton Ghost - India


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 2, 2012)

Even I have similar requirements
I prefer slipstreaming method mentiond by doomgiver 

@doomgiver thanx for the third link it cover all things i want
I just don't understand how to use switches for silently installing a software?


----------

